# contest winners??



## libby (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi all,
How do we see if we were named if we missed the first half of the contest announcements?


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

go to the original thread on the last page...the winners are listed there


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I won!!!!! Yaaaaay!


----------



## libby (Nov 27, 2012)

Congratulations to all the winners!! Better luck for the other's next time


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

arty:Congratulations to all the winners! I still want a decal, but can't figure out where to buy one. It isn't in the store. Anybody know?


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

I'd like to see too. Where is the original post?


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Here is the list of winners  




imthegrt1
trailriding2dressage
VincekFarm
LegendsCreekFarm
Nofofarm
wabntenn
rmz086
sunshinegoat
mamawcurry
SlipperyHillFarm
goat luver 101
Goat Hollow
nubians2
HamiltonAcresBoers
MaeMae
Frosty
Judy7
PEARTREEHILL
Goat Lover 98
Victorianfarm
desertlily
brady
Goaties-R-Sweet
acm5509
NavaBoerFarm


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

I won too! I am so psyched! haha!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Congrats sunshinegoat!!!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

:stars::stars:Congratulations everyone:stars::stars:​


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats everybody!! :leap: :Leap:


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I won also. I never win. lol Thank you so much


----------



## Goat Hollow (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm so excited to win!! I never win anything!!


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

NavaBoerFarm said:


> Congrats sunshinegoat!!!


 You too, my friend!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Yippee!!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

And congratulations to you Frosty and Goat Hollow


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Congrats to you Hamilton!! 


I feel like I can go out and win the lottery now!! Lol


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

NavaBoerFarm said:


> Congrats to you Hamilton!!
> 
> I feel like I can go out and win the lottery now!! Lol


 To you too! And right?! I never win anything LOL!!!


----------



## ljatsoh (Jan 21, 2013)

NavaBoerFarm said:


> Here is the list of winners
> 
> imthegrt1
> trailriding2dressage
> ...


Well, for those of us not so lucky can we purchase one?


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

ljatsoh said:


> Well, for those of us not so lucky can we purchase one?


Well since it can't be found anywhere I consider it a rare and much desired item. Ill sell mine for $1000 enough to buy the new buck I want lol

Jk Jk this is going on my truck for sure


----------



## Goat Hollow (Apr 1, 2012)

Congrats to all of the other winners!!! And I hope those who didn't win are able to get a decal as well!!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Congrats to everyone who won!!!


----------



## ljatsoh (Jan 21, 2013)

NavaBoerFarm said:


> Well since it can't be found anywhere I consider it a rare and much desired item. Ill sell mine for $1000 enough to buy the new buck I want lol
> 
> Jk Jk this is going on my truck for sure


LOL stinker.


----------



## SlipperyHillFarm (Jan 20, 2013)

Omg omg.......
I'd like to think my internet provider, My phone company........ omg: I know I'm forgetting someone. I never thought I'd win!
Oh I'd like to thank...... ( music cues in background) God! an thank The Goat spot for this great opportunity to promote your site..... Thank you Thank you so much for this award!

Sent from my Hydro using GoatSpot


----------

